# Farblich angepasster Hintergund



## Sarjin (20. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab im Moment das Problem das der durchschnittliche Wallpaper Manager minimal mit meinem Desktopsetup überfordert ist.

Ich hab einerseits einen 24" Monitor Seitenverhältniss 16:9 mit einer Auflösung von 1920*1080.
Mein anderer Monitor ist ein 21" Monitor Seitenverhältniss 4:3 mit einer Auflösung von 1280*1024.

Das Problem dabei besteht nun das egal in welchem Format ich mir meine Desktophintergründe besorge immer Ränder entstehen, damit das Seitenverhältniss gewährt bleibt.
Strecke ich die Bilder wirds häßlich weil das SV nicht mehr stimmt. Eine Lösung die ich als akzeptabel empfände wäre ein farblich angpasster Hintergund der die Ränder des Bildes verschwommen weiterführt. Ein einfarbiger Hintergrund ist meistens stark störend. Ein von mir erstelltes Beispiel sieht man oben.

Die perfekte Lösung wäre ein Wallpapermanager der diese Funktion direkt inne hat. So müssten die Orginalbilder nicht bearbeitet werden.

Falls jemand Ideen zur Lösung des Problem hat immer her damit !

MfG
Kenny

P.S. Der WPM muss mehrere Monitore handeln und einzeln ansteuern können.


----------



## gehix (21. Mai 2012)

Also so ganz verstehe ich das Problem jetzt nicht.

Willst du einen Wallpaper haben, der jetzt über beide Monitore geht, oder 2 Wallpaper (die gleichen) nur in den Auflösungen 1920*1080 und 1280*1024 und ohne Ränder ??

Wenn die Ränder weghaben willst, kannst des in Photoshop mitm Verlauf machen. Sprich den Rand deines Wallpaper. 
Wenn das nur ohne Ränder sein soll, kann ich dir was machen.


----------



## Sarjin (21. Mai 2012)

Egal auf welche Größe ich Bilder mache. um das Seitenverhältniss zu wahren entstehen immer Ränder auch wenn auf einem Monitor keiner entsteht passt das Bild nicht auf den anderen.

Das Programm wählt zufällig jeweils ein Bild pro Monitor aus.

Die Idee ist angepasste Hintergründe die in etwa dem Farbmix des Bildes entsprechen zu setzen.

Oder eine Methode die es möglich macht Bilder auf beiden Monitoren möglichst ohne Rand dazustellen ohne des Seitenverhältniss zu ändern. Ein Möglichkeit dafür wäre Bereiche definieren zu können die ausgeblendet werden können.

BSP: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Linker Bereich kann weggelassen werden um wichtigen Teil dazustellen.
Wenn man sowas durch Transparenz definieren könnte wäre das schon eine Lösung.


----------

